# Raising Quail



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wednesday I put 50 quail eggs in the incubator. Not sure what breed but the eggs are white/Cream colored with black spots. The first day the temp messed up and went down to 93, then the next day it went to 102. I now have the temp fixed to a constant 99, but could the temperature messing up on the first two days cause them not to develop? If it takes 18 days I thought I would be able to see veins today when I candled them, but I didn't see anything. What point can you start seeing anything? 

Once they hatch (or if they hatch considering they aren't growing yet), is there anything I can put in their water to give them a boost? Like electrolytes, sugar, or save-a-chic maybe? The only game bird feed I could find was show/game bird feed grower and it is 24% protein. 

How can I tell their gender? Those of you that have them do you eat them, breed them, or get eggs from them? Someone said that they start laying at 3 weeks but I thought they are just getting out of the brooder at 3 weeks? Ill only be keeping a few maybe 5 or 6. Do yall enjoy raising them or are they harder to keep alive than chickens ?


----------

